# بحث متكامل عن الطاقة الهيدروجينية



## المهندس أنس العزو (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*الطاقة الهيدروجينية*​*الوقود الأبدي :*
*فى نفس الوقت الذي تنحسر معه شمس الوقود الحفري ويقل استخدام البترول كوقود أساسي، يشهد العالم ولادة مصدر آخر للطاقة سيكون له القدرة على إعادة صياغة شكل الحضارة الإنسانية على وجه الأرض، إنها حضارة الهيدروجين، هذا العنصر الذي يمثل أحد المكونات الأساسية للمادة، أجل، سيكون الهيدروجين بحق الوقود الأبدي الذي لا ينفد مع مر العصور، كما أنه العنصر الوحيد الذي لا ينتج عند احتراقه أي انبعاثات ضارة للبيئة، بل إن الانبعاثات الصادرة عنه هي كل ما نسعى إليه مثل الكهرباء أو الحرارة أو الماء النقي! إننا على أعتاب انقلاب اقتصادي وسياسي جديد قوامه الهيدروجين، انقلاب سيحدث تغييرا جذريا في طبيعة الأسواق المالية والظروف السياسية والاجتماعية، تماما مثلما فعل الفحم والبخارعند بداية عصر الصناعة، يبين الشكل التالي المخطط الزمني لظهور كل نوع من الوقود و الفترة التي بلغ فيها معدل الاستهلاك الأعظمي في أسواق الوقود :*​ 



 

*محطات طاقة لا مركزية :*
*وفي ظل الثورة الهيدروجينية، سيكون مصدر الطاقة بمثابة المستهلك والمنتج في آن واحد، بمعنى آخر، عندما يقوم ملايين المستهلكين بتوصيل خلايا الوقود لديهم بشبكات الطاقة الهيدروجينية المحلية أو الإقليمية أو الدولية، يبدأ الطرفان المستهلك والشبكة المشاركة في الطاقة من خلال إنشاء شكل جديد من التوليد والاستخدام اللامركزيين لمصادر الطاقة، إن المستقبل يحمل بين طياته ثورة اقتصادية واجتماعية هائلة يشترك فيها **جميع الأفراد والهيئات في عملية استهلاك وإنتاج وبيع الطاقة الهيدروجينية، وإن صح التعبير ستحقق ثورة الهيدروجين مفهوم «الطاقة الديمقراطية». ولنأخذ مثالا عمليا يوضح لنا حيوية تلك المعادلة، فعندما يصبح لديك سيارة تعمل بخلايا الوقود فأنت بالتأكيد تمتلك محطة كهرباء متنقلة تستطيع توليد25 كيلو واط من الكهرباء، ودعنا نتخيل ما سيحدث في المستقبل القريب عندما تذهب إلى العمل بواسطة سيارتك المجهزة بالخلايا الهيدروجينية، فبدلا من تركها بساحة الانتظار مهدرا للوقت والمكان بدون فائدة، ما عليك إلا توصيلها بمخرج الغاز الطبيعي الموجودة بالمبنى، وعند انتهاء الدوام تستقل سيارتك بعد شحنها وهي محملة بحوالي 25 كيلو واط من الكهرباء التي تصلح لتشغيل السيارة أو لإضاءة أو تدفئة أي مكان آخر، وتشير الإحصائيات الحديثة أن السيارات تقف بأماكن الانتظار بدون حركة لأكثر من 96% من إجمالي الوقت، وبالتالي يمكن الاستفادة القصوى من هذا الوقت الضائع في شحن السيارات بالطاقة الهيدروجينية وتحقيق الأرباح أيضا.*​ 
*كيمياء الهيدروجين:*
*يتميز الهيدروجين بوضع خاص في الجدول الدوري ، فهو أخف العناصر ، و يمتلك أبسط تركيب الكتروني ، فذرته تتألف من بروتون واحد و يتحرك الكترونه الوحيد في المدار 1**S** و هو في سويته الطبيعية . يشبه المعادن القلوية ( عناصر الفصيلة **IA** ) باحتوائه على الكترون واحد في المدار **S** و كذلك يشبه الهالوجينات ( عناصر الفصيلة **VIIB** ) بكونه يحتاج إلى الكترون واحد ليصل إلى تركيب الغاز النادر ، و هو الهليوم ، و يشكل بذلك شاردة الهيدريد السالبة . فيزيائياً يتواجد بالحالة الغازية في درجة الحرارة و الضغط الطبيعيين يتميع تحت ضغوط عالية و درجات حرارة متدنية جداً ، و هو عنصر خفيف نفوذ ذو قيمة حرارية مرتفعة .*
*وجوده في الطبيعة :*
*الهيدروجين الحر موجود في الجو الشمسي و في الغازات البركانية و في الجو الأرضي بمقدار جزء من مليون ( نسبة حجمية ) سرعته الجزيئية عند درجات الحرارة العادية عالية جداً مما يسمح له بالخروج من مجال الجاذبية الأرضية ، و هو يدخل في تركيب الماء و المواد العضوية كالخشب و الزيوت ، و هو يوجد بمقدار 0.9% تقريباً من القشرة الأرضية .*​ 
*الحصول على الهيدروجين:*
*إن الخاصية التي يتميز بها الهيدروجين هو استحالة توفره في الطبيعة بصورة منفردة، بل يجب استخراجه من مواد أخرى مثل الماء والمكونات الهيدروكربونية أو الكربون المهدرج، أن ما يقرب من نصف الهيدروجين المنتج بالعالم يتم استخراجه من الغاز الطبيعي وذلك من خلال إجراء* *تفاعلات كيميائية بين* *الغازالطبيعي وبخار الماء وتعريضه لعوامل أخرى محفزة، حيث يتم في النهاية فصل ذرات الهيدروجين عن ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يلعب دورا أساسيا في ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض أو ما يسمى بظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري. ومن الممكن أيضا الحصول على الهيدروجين صناعياً من خلال طريقتين رئيسيتين: تعتمد الطريقة الأولى على تحويل الفحم الحجري إلى الحالة الغازية( طريقة بوش ) : تتم هذه الطريقة على عدة خطوات : إدخال البخار على فحم الكوك المسخن حتى 1200 **C** يتم التفاعل الماص للحرارة :*​*( غاز الماء ) **C + H2O → CO + H2*​*تنخفض درجة الحرارة إلى حوالي 800 **C** يدخل في الخطوة التالية الهواء ( 4**N2+O2**) الذي يتفاعل مع الكربون و يؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ثانية إلى حوالي 1200 **C** ذلك لأنه تفاعل ناشر للحرارة*​*2**C + ( 4N2 + O2 ) → 2CO + 4N2*​*في الخطوة الأخيرة يعالج غاز الماء مع بخار الماء في الدرجة 450 **C** بوجود وسيط من أوكسيد الحديد*​*CO + H2 + H2O ↔ CO2 + 2 H2*​*و نلاحظ أن التفاعل عكوسي لذا يتخلص من **CO2** بمعالجته بمحلول قلوي ساخن أو بواسطة الماء تحت ضغط مرتفع 50 **bar . 2**- الحصول على الهيدروجين كناتج ثانوي في تفاعلات تكسير الفحوم الهيدروجينية ( المتان مثلاً ) :*​*CH4 ∆→ C + 2 H2 ( 800-1100) C*​*لكن لهاتين الطريقتين عيوب كثيرة، أهمها التكلفة الباهظة وزيادة انبعاث غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون. و قد ركزت التطبيقات الصناعية على الطريقة الأولى و هي طريقة بوش و فيما يلي إحدى التطبيقات الصناعية العملية لهذه الطريقة ( محطة توليد الهيدروجين ) : نص عريض*​ 
*مخطط محطة توليد للطاقة الكهربائية و الهيدروجين :*
*تعتمد هذه المحطة على خطة فصل الهيدروجين من بخار الماء ثم دخوله في التفاعل مع غازات الجسم العامل ثم نعود لنزع الهيدروجين النقي من تيار الغاز العامل الذي يذهب إلى العنفات :*
*وصف النظام :*
*خطة الفصل الغشائية مبينة بينياً في الشكل (1) تتكون المحطة من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية :*
*1- وحدة فصل الهواء*
*2- وحدة تحويل الكربون إلى الحالة الغازية*
*3- مفاعل **WGS** منخفض درجة الحرارة*
*4- وحدة فصل الهيدروجين ( **HSMR** )*
*5- وحدات امتصاص تأرجحات الضغط( **PSA** )*
*6- دارة عنفة غازية لتوليد الكهرباء ( **GTCC** )*
*7- ضواغط الهيدروجين و ثاني أوكسيد الكربون*
*8- مبادلات حرارية*​ 


 

*إنتاج غاز **Syngas** :*
*يتم استخدام فحم كولورادو القاري السريع التبخر الذي مكوناته:*​ 
*73.4%-- C --5.1% H -- 6.5% O -- 1.3% N ، 0.6% S*​ 
*نسبة الرطوبة فيه : 11.4% ، و الرماد : 11.7% ، و القيمة الحرارية له : HHV=29.58 Mj/Kg . يتم تحويل هذا الفحم إلى الحالة الغازية وفق تيار مسحوب من الأوكسجين يتم تدويره بشكل إعصاري ، و تتم عملية تحويل الطين الخبثي إلى غاز تحت ضغط 70 bar ، و العملية بكاملها تعتمد على التوازن الكيميائي . يتم الحصول على الأوكسجين ذو النقاوة 95% بكامله في وحدة فصل الأوكسجين من الهواء ( ASU ) . يمر بعدها غاز Syngas الذي درجة حرارته 1330 C خلال المبرد حيث يتم تنقيته من الجزيئات و المياه المنحلة و يبرد إلى الدرجة 250 C ثم يتم إشباعه بالبخار حيث تكون نسبة البخار إلى الكربون لا تقل عن 2.1 و ذلك لتفادي تشكل أية مركبات للكربون في مفاعل WGS باتجاه الجريان ( و ذلك وفقاً للمرحلة الأولى لطريقة بوش ). ثم يمر بعد ذلك غاز Syngas على درجة حرارة عالية 450 C في عملية أديباتية في وحدة WGS التي تحول 87% من مركبات غاز Syngas إلى H2 و CO2 ( و ذلك وفقاً للمرحلة الثانية لطريقة بوش ) و ذلك وفق النسب التالية : (3.0% CO ، 23.3% CO2 ، 34.2% H2) مما يؤدي إلى رفع درجة الحرارة بحدود 200C . تستخدم كل مفاعلات WGS الكبريتيد و الأملاح الحامضية للكوبالت كمادة محفزة على شكل حاجز فصل ، حيث يجتاز H2S هذا الحاجز دون أن يتأثر بينما يتم تحويل COS إلى H2S .*​ 


*قاعدة فصل الغاز :*
*تتم هذه العملية باستخدام غشاء فصل هيدروجيني و هو ما يرمز له بالرمز (**HSMR**) و هو اختصار لـ : (**H2 separation membrane reactor** ) و الذي يقوم بمهمة تغيير التركيب الكيميائي لغاز ( **Syngas** ) إضافة لعملية فصل الهيدروجين . إن درجة الحرارة القصوى التي تتم تحتها العملية 450 **C** تضمن حصول حركة كيميائية سريعة و أداء متوازن دائم من خلال تيار الهيدروجين المستمر الذي يتم انتزاعه في نفس الوحدة . التصنيفات الرئيسية الثلاثة للأغشية النفوذة للهيدروجين : الخزف النفوذ ، و الخزف الكثيف الناقل للأيونات الموجبة ، و المعدن الكثيف ، و نحن سوف نركز هنا على النوع الثالث و الذي يكون على شكل أنابيب ، و التي تتم فيها العملية بشكل أديباتي و بجريان منتظم للجسم العامل . يتكون الغشاء من الكبريتيد و فيلم رقيق من عنصر البلاديوم ( **Pd** ) سماكته ( 10 **µm** ) مخلوط بنسبة 40% بالنحاس ( **Cu** )، تحيط به قناة معدنية مسامية داعمة له ، مع وجود طبقة من الأوكسيد لمنع الامتزاج بين الفيلم الرقيق (**Pd+Cu**) و الركيزة ، و يتم اختبار هذه الأغلفة بظروف هي ( تحت درجة حرارة 300-600 **C** و ضغط 35 **bar** ، وبتركيز لغاز **H2S** أعلى بـ 10% من تركيز الهيدروجين ). يمكن استخدام و حدات فصل ( **HSMR** ) بسيطة التصميم و ذات كلفة غير عالية نسبياً. إن القسم الأكبر من العملية يتم بسرعة في حدود 20% الأولى**من طول المفاعل و يتم فيها نفاذ القسم الأكبر من الهيدروجين . ثم**يمرر الهيدروجين بعدها على مبادل حراري ليخرج منه بدرجة حرارة 30 **C** إلى ضاغط الهيدروجين ليرفع ضغطه إلى 60 **bar** و منه إلى أنابيب الهيدروجين . طبعاً تقوم دارة العنفة الغازية بتوليد الكهرباء كناتج آخر عن هذه المحطة ( إضافة للهيدروجين ) و ذلك وفقاً للأرقام التالية الموجودة مع مخطط المحطة .*​ 

*الحصول على الهيدروجين بتحليل الماء كهربائياً :*
*يتشكل الهيدروجين بالتحليل الكهربائي للماء بوجود آثار من الحموض أو الأسس أو الأملاح حيث يتصعد الهيدروجين على المهبط و الأوكسجين على المصعد وفق المعادلة : **H2O → 2 H2 + O2*
*و تصبح هذه الطريقة ملائمة اقتصادياً عند توفر الكهرباء و سيتم ذكر هذا لاحقاً في الدور الذي يلعبه الهيدروجين في نقل الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة في العنفات الريحية في عرض البحار .*​ 
*استخدامات الهيدروجين:*
*في كتابه (طاقة الغد: الهيدروجين وخلايا الوقود.. من أجل كوكب نظيف خال من التلوث)، يقول الكاتب «بيتر هوفمان»: } بواسطة الهيدروجين، نستطيع تشغيل الطائرات والسيارات والقطارات والسفن والمصانع وتدفئة المنازل والمكاتب والمستشفيات والمدارس وغيرها، ويستطيع الهيدروجين، في حالته الغازية، نقل الطاقة كالكهرباء لمسافات بعيدة وعبر أنابيب النقل وبكفاءة عالية وبأقل تكلفة ممكنة، وباستطاعة الهيدروجين اعتمادا على تقنية وقود الطاقة أو الآلات الأخرى المولدة للطاقة أن يوفر لجمهور المستهلكين الكهرباء والماء النقي الصالح للشرب، والهيدروجين، بوصفه عنصرا كيميائيا، له استخدامات وتطبيقات متنوعة خلاف الطاقة الكهربائية { . و يمكن أن نصنف استخدامات الوقود الهيدروجيني بشكل رئيسي ضمن الحقول الأربعة الرئيسية التالية :*
*1. وقود لوسائط النقل ( سيارات ، طائرات )العاملة على تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و تطبيقاتها الأوسع وصولاً لاستخدامها مستقبلاً في محطات توليد الطاقة .*
*2. استخدامه كبطارية بسعات تتدرج من الصغيرة المستخدمة في الحواسب الشخصية المحمولة و صولاً إلى بواخر نقل الهيدروجين التي تنقله من محطات الطاقة المتجددة إلى أماكن توليد الكهرباء البعيدة لحل مشاكل و تكاليف الشبكات الطويلة و الضياعات الطاقية عبرها .*
*3. وقوداً مولدأ للطاقة الحرارية باحتراقه المباشر في المراجل في محطات الطاقة ، إضافة لاستخدامه كوقود دفعي في الصواريخ .*
*4. وقودأ عاملاً في المفاعلات النووية ، و نخص بالذكر منها تقنية مفاعل ( **ITER** ) الذي يعمل على مبدأ توليد الطاقة على سطح الشمس .*
*إن المجالين الأول و الثاني يعتمدان بشكل مباشر على خلايا الوقود و التي تعتمد على تفاعلات الأكسدة و الإرجاع، أما المجالين الأخيرين فيعتمدان على القيمة الحرارية المرتفعة للهيدروجين و هي ( **HHV=142 Mj/Kg** ) . و يظهر الشكل نظرة كانت مستقبلية و تحولت إلى حقيقة مع بدء تنفيذ هذه المنظومة مع نهاية التسعينات ( 1998 )*
*في الشكل مخطط لدارة عنفة تستخدم مزيج الهيدروجين و الأوكسجين كوقود في الحراقات :*​ 





​ 
دارة توضح استخدام الهيدر​ 




​ 
*وجين لنقل الكهرباء بدلاً من الشبكة الكهربائية* :
*خلايا الوقود*​ 
*خلايا الوقود*
*في عام 1839اختراع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية في إنجلترا وليام روبرت جروف، لعدم جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة ظل لأكثر من 130 سنة تقريبا مجمدا، وعادت للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء. ومن الممكن أن نعقد مقارنة بين تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية وبطارية السيارة، من حيث فكرة دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء، لكن في حين أن البطاريات تتولى تخزين الوقود والعامل المؤكسد بداخلها مما يستوجب إعادة شحنها من حين لآخر، فإن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها**فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي. مبدأ عمل الخلية :*
*1. ينساب الوقود الهيدروجيني على صفيحة المصعد ، في الوقت الذي ينساب فيه الأوكسجين على الصفيحة المقابلة و هي المهبط .*
*2. يسبب غشاء الفصل ( **catalyst** ) و الذي يوجد منها عدة أنواع منها ما يصنع من البلاتين انشقاق جزيء الهيدروجين إلى ذرتين تنشق كل منهما إلى أيون موجب ، و الكترون سالب .*
*3. تسمح صفيحة المحلل ( **electrolyte** ) فقط بمرور الأيونات ( البروتونات ) حاملة الشحنات الموجبة عبرها في حين تمنع مرور الاكترونات ، فتقوم هذه الأخيرة بالحركة عبر دارة وصل خارجية موصولة مع المهبط فتتحرك الالكترونات نحو المهبط فينشأ تيار كهربائي .*
*4. على المهبط تتحد الأيونات الهيدروجينية الموجبة مع الكتروناتها السالبة و مع الأوكسجين ليتشكل الماء الذي يتدفق خارج الخلية .*​ 
*إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة في وسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 **Volt** لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة . يبين الشكل المجاور خلية هيدروجينية :*​ 





​ 

*لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منها .*​ 

يتبع ..........​ 

المصدر المجموعة الهندسية للأبحاث البيئية ​


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*محطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالهيدروجين:*
*بعض استعراض الطرق التي يمكن من خلالها الحصول على الهيدروجين و بغض النظر عن الطريقة التي يتم اتباعها ، و بعد معرفة مبدأ عمل خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين ، فقد وضعت تصورات و دراسات لمحطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام الهيدروجين ( خلايا الهيدروجين التي وضح مبدأ عملها سابقاً ) . عملياً أكبر محطة عالمية لتوليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين تم بناؤها حتى الآن ، هذه المحطة موجودة في إحدى الجزر في ايسلانده و تقوم بتأمين احتياجات هذه الجزيرة الصغيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية ، حيث بلغت استطاعة هذه المحطة ( 8 **MW**) هذه الاستطاعة التي تعتبر صغيرة نوعاً ما مقارنة بمحطات الطاقة المتجددة ( شمسية ، ريحية ، مائية ....) ، و ضئيلة مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية ( البخارية و الغازية ) و لكن هذه المحطة شكلت قفزة هائلة في سبيل الوصول إلى ما سمي بالطاقة الدائمة و الوقود الأبدي ، و إن طاقة الهيدروجين على الرغم من هذه الانطلاقة الصغيرة تخطو للوصول إلى ما يسمى بعصر الهيدروجين . و يجدر التذكير هنا بأن توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين لا يحتاج ( لتلبية الاحتياجات المنزلية و الصناعية الصغيرة من ورش و غيرها )إلى محطات كبيرة ، بل إن اسطوانة من الهيدروجين بوصلها مع عدد من خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالوقود الهيدروجيني قد يفي بالغرض . و قد قامت بعض الشركات الصانعة بإنزال منتجات من هذا النوع إلى الأسواق و منها شركة **Ballard** .*​ 
*يظهر الشكل صورة مولدة منزلية للكهرباء تعمل بالهيدروجين .*​ 




​ 

*و وضعت مخططات و تصاميم لمحطات توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و شرعت بعض الدول في تنفيذ بعض هذه المشاريع و في مقدمتها اليابان التي كانت دائماً من الدول الطامحة إلى ضرورة إيجاد وقود يلبي الاحتياجات الصناعية دون أن تحده مشاكل الاحتياطات الاستراتيجية منه أو البيئة أو انخفاض القدرة الناتجة عنه . حتى وقتنا الحالي لا زالت عملية الحصول على الكهرباء بوساطة خلايا الهيدروجين تتم في منظومة مجمعة تضم جميع الوحدات ، و تقوم الشركات الصانعة بدراسة إمكانية إنشاء محطة ذات وحدات منفصلة عن بعضها البعض ، و لكن الأمر مرتبط بالوصول إلى استطاعات كبيرة ، و بشكل عام سواء كان توليد الكهرباء يتم في هذه المنظومة أو في محطة كبيرة فإن الأجزاء تقريباً هي نفسها مع اختلاف في القياسات وبعض الإضافات الأخرى ، و بالتأكيد مع اختلاف في الأرقام من استطاعة و مردود و تكلفة . يبين الشكل أجزاء وحدة توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و هي :*​ 
*1. مجمعة خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني : **و هي الوحدة التي يتم فيها ترتيب و تنضيد خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و توصيلها و تعد محرك النظام .*
*2. محضر الوقود :** و قد تحدثنا سابقاً عن طرق إنتاج الهيدروجين ، و في هذه الوحدة يتم اعتماد طريقة جهاز تشكيل الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( **REFORMER** ) ، و تتم فيه العمليات:*
*- تنظيف و تنقية الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( و هو غاز المتان ) ، و تتم تحت درجة حرارة 300 **C** .*
*- إعادة تشكيل الغاز للحصول على الهيدروجين وفق التفاعل التالي :*
*CH4 + H2O → CO + 3H2 ( 650 C** ، > 10% **CO** )*
*- معالجة الغاز بالماء لتحويل **CO** إلى **CO2** :*
*CO + H2O = CO2 + H2 ( ~ 0.3% CO** )*
*و معالج بدرجة حرارة (200-400) **C** و آخر بدرجة حرارة ( 100-200) **C** .*
*- وحدة تخفيض نسبة **CO** لتصل حتى 100 **PPM** تحت درجة 150 **C** .*
*3- الأجزاء الخارجية :*
*• و هي خزانات غاز المتان و خزانات الهيدروجين*
*• مروحة و ضاغط و مضخة*
*• نظام التبريد*
*• صمامات تحكم و منظمات ضغط*
*4- نظام التحكم *​ 




​ 

*خزانات الهيدروجين: ( **Hydrogen Tanks** )*
*بما أن الهيدروجين من أخف العناصر و له وزن جزيئي صغير جداً فإن تسربه من الخزانات و الأنابيب يعتبر أسهل بكثير من تسرب الوقود التقليدي ، و على أية حال سواء كان استخدام هذا الهيدروجين كوقود للنقل أو لتوليد الطاقة فإنه من الضروري وجود طرق فعالة و قليلة التكلفة لتخزينه ، هذا بالإضافة إلى توافر وسيلة نقل الهيدروجين من المكان الذي ينتج فيه إلى مكان استخدامه . يمكن أن نقسم طرق تخزين الهيدروجين إلى ثلاثة طرق رئيسية : 1. بالشكل المضغوط 2. بالشكل السائل 3. بواسطة الرابطة الكيميائية*
*الهيدروجين المضغوط : ( **Compressed hydrogen** )*
*أن عملية ضغط الهيدروجين مشابهة لعملية ضغط الغاز ، و لكن بما أن الهيدروجين أقل كثافة فإن الضواغط يجب أن تزود بموانع تسرب أكثر إحكاماً . يضغط الهيدروجين عادة إلى قيم تتراوح بين 200-25- **bar** و ذلك في حال تخزينه في خزانات اسطوانية الشكل ذات سعات صغيرة**بحدود 50 **liters** ، هذه**الخزانات التي تصنع عادة من الألمنيوم أو من مركبات الكربون- الغرافيت و يمكن استخدامها في مجالي المشاريع الصناعية الصغيرة و النقل على حد سواء . أما في حال كان استخدام الهيدروجين سيتم على نطاق أوسع فإن ضغوطاً بقيم تتراوح بين 500-600 **bar** يمكن أن تستعمل لهذه الغاية ، و على الرغم من ذلك فإننا نلاحظ أن بعض أكبر خزانات الهيدروجين المضغوط في العالم تستعمل ضغوطاً تتراوح فقط 12-16 **bar** .*
*الهيدروجين السائل : **Liquid Hydrogen*
*تستعمل عملية تمييع الهيدروجين من أجل تقليل الحجم اللازم لتخزين كمية مفيدة من الهيدروجين ( خصوصاً في حالة المركبات ) ، و بما أن الهيدروجين لا يتميع حتى يصل إلى الدرجة -253 **C** أي أعلى من الصفر المطلق بـ 20 **C** فقط فإن هذه العملية تتصف بأنها طويلة و مركزة ، و قد تصل نسبة المفاقيد في الطاقة المختزنة في الهيدروجين إلى 40% ، و لكن مع ذلك فإن أفضلية الهيدروجين السائل تنبع من ارتفاع نسبة الطاقة الناتجة عن الكتلة فيه لتصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف ما هي عليه في البنزين ، إنه أكثر أنواع الوقود كثافة ( تركيزاً ) طاقياً بعد الوقود النووي و هذا ما دفع إلى استخدامه في كل برامج الفضاء ، و في حال تخزين الهيدروجين السائل فإننا بحاجة إلى خزانات بعازلية أكبر.*​

*الهيدروجين ذو الترابط الكيميائي : **Bonded**hydrogen*
*استخدام الهيدريدات المعدنية ( الصلبة ) و السائلة و مركبات الكربون الماصة هي الطرق الرئيسية المتبعة في عملية ربط الهيدروجين كيميائياً ، إنها أكثر الطرق أماناً حيث أنه لن يتحرر أي هيدروجين في حال حدوث طارئ ، و لكنها كبيرة الحجم و ثقيلة . الهيدريدات الصلبة ( المعدنية ) مثل مركبات **FeTi **، **Mg2Ni **، **LaNi5** تستخدم لتخزين الهيدروجين عن طريق ربطه كيميائياً بسطح المادة ، و لضمان إمكانية تخزين حجوم كبيرة من الهيدروجين ، يتم استخدام حبيبات من المادة الأساس لزيادة سطوح الارتباط ، ثم يتم تشحين المادة ( تزويدها بالهيدروجين ) عن طريق حقن الهيدروجين بضغوط عالية داخل الخزان المملوء بالجزيئات الدقيقة من المادة ، إن عملية ارتباط الهيدروجين مع المادة تترافق مع إطلاقه لكميات من الحرارة ، و هذه الحرارة يجب أن نعيد تقديمها لفصل الهيدروجين عن المادة من جديد .*
*و نلاحظ من المخطط التالي أنه كلما ازداد الضغط ازدادت كمية الهيدروجين المختزنة*​ 




​ 
*تبين الصورة المجهرية المجاورة ارتباط الهيدروجين مع البلورات*​ 
*



*​ 
*أما الهيدريدات السائلة فهي مواد مثل الميتانول و السيكلوهيكسان ، و هي تشبه الوقود السائل من حيث سهولة النقل ، ولكن لإعادة تحرير الهيدروجين المختزن في داخلها يجب تبخيرها أو أكسدتها جزئياً . تقنية تكثيف الهيدروجين بالكربون تعتمد على تجاذب ذرات الكربون و الهيدروجين . حيث يتم ضخ الهيدروجين في الخزان مع حقن كربون نقي في نفس الوقت و بتأثير القوى الجزيئية المتبادلة بينهما يحصل الالتحام . هذه الطريقة مشابهة من حيث الكفاءة لتقنية الهيدريد المعدنية ، و لكنها محسنة كثيراً عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة . • من بين الطرق السابقة الهيدريدات المعدنية هي الأفضل من حيث التكلفة و الأوزان . و لكن**طرحت في الآونة الأخيرة تقنية جديدة تدعى بـ **carbon nanofibre** أو الألياف**الكربونية الدقيقة ، و التي لديها القدرة على تخزين كمية من الهيدروجين تصل**إلى 25-30 ضعفاً عن الهيدريدات المعدنية ، و هي نتيجة مذهلة إذا تم تحقيقها فعلاً ستحدث تحولاً جذرياً ( فمثلاً ستتمكن السيارات العاملة على الهيدروجين من السير 5000 **Km** بين محطات التزود بالوقود ) .*​ 

*تحويل الهيدروجين السائل إلى غاز :*
*للحصول على تدفق غازي معين من الهيدروجين السائل يربط بعد الخزان مجموع كهربائية تحوي وشيعة تسخين مربوطة بنظام التحكم تقوم بتسخين الهيدروجين السائل و الحصول منه على التدفق الغازي المطلوب للدارة . هناك ظاهرة تبخر ذاتي للهيدروجين داخل الخزان مهما كان عزله ، تتراوح نسبتها 2-3 % . مواد صنع الخزانات و التصاميم : عادة ما يستخدم الألمنيوم لصناعة الخزانات ، و يكون الخزان بشكل اسطواني مع إطارات حلقية تحيط به و نهايتيه على شكل قباب* .​ 
*وحدة خلايا الوقود : *
*سنستعرض هنا التطبيقات التي تم تنفيذها حتى الآن في هذا المجال على طريق الوصول إلى طاقة كهربائية باستطاعة عالية منتجة بهذه الطريقة .*
*إن المرة الأولى التي وجدت خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني طريقها فيها إلى الإستخدام العملي كان في مكوك الفضاء و ذلك لتزويده بالقدرة الكهربائية خاصة خلال مرحلة وصوله إلى مساره المحدد في الفضاء ، ففي هذه الفترة يصعب تزويده بالكهرباء الناتجة عن الطاقة الشمسية أو بأي محطة صغيرة أخرى على متنه لصعوبة التنفيذ ، فوجد أن خلايا الهيدروجين هي الحل الأمثل . انتقلت بعدها الفكرة لتطبق على وسائط النقل ، و وجدت أول انطلاقة واسعة لها في الدول الاسكندنافية و بريطانيا و اليابان و في مرحلة لاحقة الولايات المتحدة . ثم بدأ التفكير بتعميم التجربة على القطاع الصناعي الذي يحتاج استطاعات كبيرة ، فبدأت الدراسات للأنواع الموجودة من الخلايا و تطوير هذه الأنواع لزيادة استطاعتها ، و تطوير التقنيات المتصلة بذلك للوصول إلى الاستطاعة المطلوبة . أنواع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و مقارنة بينها : 1. خلايا الوقود الحامضية الفوسفورية ( **PAFC**) : وهي النموذج الأول الذي استعمله مخترع التقنية **William Grove** و درجة حرارة التشغيل فيها كانت تحت 200 **C** و كانت الكفاءة العامة لنظام التوليد حوالي 80% و تعددت النماذج من هذا النوع لتتراوح من **KW** إلى عدد من **MW** ، و من مساوئها الحاجة إلى البلاتين الغالي الثمن كمحفز بسبب انخفاض درجة حرارة التشغيل . 2. خلية وقود الكربونات المائعة ( **MCFC** ) : يصنع فيها غشاء التحلل ( الفصل ) من مزيج كربوني قلوي منحل موضوع في قالب مثقب مصنوع من مزيج من الألمنيوم و الليثيوم ، يتفاعل الأوكسجين مع ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و يطلقان الكربونات و أيونات الكربون الموجبة ثم تتفاعل هذه الأخيرة مع الهيدروجين لتشكل بخار الماء و ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و تطلق الكترونات في دارة وصل خارجية ، و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 650 **C** ، و هذا النوع لا يحتاج إلى أغشية فصل غالية و مردود عملية التوليد حوالي 70 % و ذلك في مجال توليد من 0.25 – 1 **MW** ، و المشاكل التي تواجهها هي التآكل لمعادن الخلية بفعل الكربونات القلوية السائلة ، بالإضافة إلى التزويد الدائم بثاني أوكسيد الكربون . 3. خلية وقود الأوكسيد الصلبة ( **SOFC** ) : و غشاء الفصل فيها مصنوع من السيراميك مع يوتيريا الزركونيوم و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 1000 **C** ، مردودها يتراوح من 50-80% ، و هي تحل مشاكل النوع السابق و لكنها لا زالت في مرحلة التطوير ، و هي تحتاج إلى دقة عالية في اختيار المواد و توافقها . 4. خلية الوقود ذات غشاء استبدال البروتونات ( **PEMFC** ) : يحصر فيها غشاء الفصل البوليميري بين قطبين من البلاتين المثقب ، و ليس هناك أي خطر من نشوء تلوث عنها نظراً للطبيعة الصلبة لها ، يتم التفاعل فيها تحت درجة حرارة 100 **C** ، و هي جيدة لمجالات الاستخدام المحدودة ( الصغيرة ) كما في قطاع النقل . 5. الخلايا القلوية ( **AFC** ) :و هي الخلية التي استخدمت في سفينة الفضاء **APOLO-11** و من مشاكلها أنها تحتاج إلى الأوكسجين النقي .*​ 


 

*مضخات الهيدروجين: ( **Hydrogen Pumps**)*​*لا تختلف مضخات الهيدروجين في تصميمها و مبادئ عملها عن مضخات السوائل الأخرى عموماً و لكن يتم التركيز في صناعتها على اختيار المعدن الذي سيتعرض إلى ظروف تشغيل تصل فيها درجة الحرارة إلى -250 **C** ، أما أكثر أنواع مضخات الهيدروجين استخداماً فهي المضخات النابذية و من اجل التدفقات الكبيرة تستخدم المضخات التوربينية و يظهر في الشكل بعض أنواع المضخات المستخدمة ، و تختلف درجة التعقيد و الدقة المطلوبة في تصميم و صناعة مضخات الهيدروجين تبعاً لمجال العمل الذي ستقوم به ، و لعل أكثر مضخات الهيدروجين تعقيداً و كلفةً على الإطلاق تلك المستخدمة في محركات الصواريخ العاملة على الوقود الهيدروجيني أو في محطات العنفات الغازية حيث يتطلب الأمر تدفقات كبيرة لوقود الاحتراق ( و هي ليست في مجال الدراسة المطروحة هنا ) .*


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*الطاقة الناتجة عن اندماج الهيدروجين:*
*هذا القسم من الدراسة المقدمة يبتعد عن استخدام الهيدروجين في الخلايا أو كوقود محترق ذو طاقة حرارية عالية ، إن هذا الجزء يعتمد على الحصول على طاقة الهيدروجين الحقيقية الناتجة عن اندماج ذرات الهيدروجين ، أو ما يسمى بالتفاعل الشمسي ، و هو الأمر الذي تمكن الإنسان من الوصول إليه عند إنتاجه القنبلة الهيدروجينية و التي أظهرت مقدار هذه الطاقة الهائلة التي تعادل أضعاف الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن التفاعلات النووية الانشطارية و لكنه لم يتمكن من التحكم به لاستخدامه سلمياً في المفاعلات . و ظل الأمر موضوع البحث حتى يومنا هذا و نتيجة للتعاون بين عدة دول في العالم هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و اليابان و روسيا و كندا و الصين توصلوا إلى ما سمي بـ مفاعل **ITER** اختصاراً لـ **International Thermonuclear Experimental**Reactor* .​ 




​ 
*لمحة اقتصادية عن إنتاج الكهرباء بالهيدروجين:*
*بالعودة إلى توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالخلايا الهيدروجينية فإن مشكلة التكاليف الاقتصادية الكبيرة كانت و مازالت أحد أهم عوامل الرفض لاستخدام هذه التقنية نظراً للتكلفة العالية . و لكن لا تزال الشركات الصانعة تسعى بجهد لتخفيض تكاليف المشاريع سواء من حيث مرحلة البناء أو الاستثمار أو الصيانة . حتى الآن لا زالت الكلفة مرتفعة نسبياً مقارنة بالكلفة اللازمة لتوليد الكهرباء من المصادر الأخرى و لكن على الرغم من ذلك فقد شهدت تحسناً كبيراً و يمكن أن نعرف التكلفة الحالية من خلال مايلي: في أحد المشاريع المنجزة التي تنتج بلغت التكلفة الإجمالية لإنتاج حوالي 6.570.000 **KWh** القيم التالية : كلفة 1 **KW-h ( cent**) الغاية الكلفة الكلية $ 2.73 من أجل أعمال الصيانة 179107 3.42 سعر وقود 224694 و بالتالي كلفة 1 **KW-h** هي حوالي 6.15 **cent** و نضيف إلى هذا المبلغ كلفة الخلايا نفسها و التي عمرها حوالي 7.2 **million KW-h** ، و بالتالي نضيف 3.5 **cent** و بالتالي التكلفة الإجمالية هي حوالي 9.65 **cent** لكل **KW-h** و هو ما يعادل حوالي 5 ليرة سورية . بالتأكيد التكلفة مرتفعة و لكن مع أخذ المنحني الذي يدرس انخفاض تكاليف الإنتاج مع مرور الزمن نجد أن هذه القيمة ستصل إلى أسعار اقتصادية جداً و ذلك إذا استمر العمل بنفس الوتيرة في عمليات التطوير التقنية .*
*متطلبات الأمان في التعامل مع الهيدروجين:*
*يعتبر الهيدروجين عنصراً خطيراً جداً منذ الحادث الشهير الذي حدث في العام 1937 في ولاية نيوجرسي الأمريكية و هو احتراق المنطاد **Hindenburg** و الذي كان يعتمد على الهيدروجين كعنصر ملء نظراً لخفة وزنه و أدى الحادث إلى مقتل 35 شخصاً في مشهد حريق هائل . و لكن أثبتت التحقيقات لاحقاً أن الهيدروجين لم يكن المسبب الرئيس للوفاة بل إن 27 شخصاً من القتلى مات بسبب القفز من المنطاد ، و 8 بسبب الدخان و الباقون و عدهم 62 شخص بقوا في المنطاد و نجوا ، علماً أن الهيدروجين حينها لم يكن المسبب في الحادث بل كان طلاء المنطاد الذي اشتعل . و تعتبر تعليمات الأمان التي تعطيها وكالة **NASA** و هي أكثر هيئة تستخدم الهيدروجين في العالم أساساً في الوقاية من أخطاره : 1. إن الهيدروجين يشتعل بلهب غير مرئي ذو درجة حرارة عالية لذلك يجب الحذر الشديد من أن يمس الجلد ، و أبسط طرق الكشف عنه عند الشك بوجوده هو استخدام مكنسة من القش ذات ذراع طويلة لنتفحص بها مكان التسرب . 2. إن الهيدروجين السائل و بسبب الحرارة المنخفضة جداً له يؤدي إلى حدوث ما يسمى بالحرق البارد و هو أشد تأثيراً من الحرق المعروف و يؤدي إلى حدوث وذمة تتضخم بشكل كبير و سريع ، و علاجها سهل من الطبيب و لكن شريطة أن لا يمسها المصاب بتاتاً . 3. إن الهيدروجين من أكثر العناصر نفوذاً على الإطلاق لذلك يجب ارتدا الملابس الواقية و القفازات و واقيات الوجه عند عمليات التعبئة و التفريغ أو عند صيانة الشبكة و الصمامات و عند فك كل ما يمر به الهيدروجين . 4. تنشق الهيدروجين خطير و يسبب حروقاً في الجهاز التنفسي . و بالتالي نجد ضرورة الحذر عند التعامل مع الهيدروجين مع العلم أن الالتزام التام بتعليمات الأمان يضمن بشكل كامل سلامة الشخص فالهيدروجين عنصر أمين بمدى إدراكنا لكيفية التعامل معه .*​ 

*الهيدروجين: طاقة اقتصادية وصديقة للبيئة*



*



*



*بدأ فريق من العلماء في الدول الصناعية الكبرى فيالبحث عن مصدر طاقة يعتمدون عليه ، و يجب أن يكون هذا المصدر صديقاً للبيئة، غيرملوث لها، ويحقق الاكتفاء في مجال الطاقة من خلال توافره محليا.*​ 
*على الرغممن أن مصادر الطاقة الأخرى كطاقة الرياح، والطاقة الشمسية، قد تكون لها الأولوية فيإشباع حاجات البشرية، فإن طاقة الهيدروجين تبدو، مع ذلك، هي المرشح الأكثر تأهيلاًلتوفير متطلبات الدول في مجال الطاقة . *​ 
*فقد اكتشف "لاني شميدت" الكيميائيبجامعة " مينيسوتا " ، وثلاثة من زملائه، عمليه علمية تستطيع أن تتغلب على عدةعقبات من تلك التي تواجه قيام اقتصاد الهيدروجين مثل التكلفة العالية لتصنيعالهيدروجين.. وتأثير الهيدروجين على تسخين الأرض، والكيفية التي يمكن بها استخدامالهيدروجين بطريقة فعالة وآمنة في السيارات.*​ 
*والعملية الجديدة التي وردتحقيق عنها في مجلة " العلم والحياة" الفرنسية ، تفتح آفاق الأمل بشأن التوصل إلىأرخص وأكفأ طريقة لاستخراج الهيدروجين، تم اكتشافها حتى الآن.*​ 
*ونظراً إلى أنغاز الهيدروجين يوجد عادة في صورة مركبة.. فلابد من استخلاصه أولاً وفصله عنالعناصر الأخرى حتى يصبح قابلاً للاستخدام.*
*والعملية الجديدة تقوم على ذلك أياستخلاص الغاز وفصله عن عنصر " الايثانول " باستخدام " الروديوم " و" السيريا " وهيفلزات نادرة تستخدم كعوامل مساعدة في عملية التحويل الكيميائي للغاز.*​

*ويمكنلهذه العملية أن تقلل من تكلفة استخلاص الهيدروجين من الغاز الطبيعي، والتي تتراوححالياً ما بين 4 إلى 8 دولار للكيلو غرام الواحد، لتصبح حوالي 2 دولار تقريباً،الأمر الذي يجعل تكلفة استخلاص واستخراج الهيدروجين مساوية لتكلفة استخراج أرخصوسائل الطاقة وهو الفحم .. *
*وهذه الطريقة الجديدة يمكن استخدامها - نظرياً - لتزويد محطات القوى والسيارات بالوقود اللازم. ومن المعروف أن الطريقة الأكثر شيوعالتصنيع الهيدروجين الصناعي اليوم هي تلك التي يتم من خلالها فصله عن الغاز الطبيعيمن خلال عملية يطلق عليها اسم عملية "إعادة تكوين البخار".. وهي عملية تتطلب درجاتحرارة عالية جداً، وأفراناً كبيرة، والكثير من الطاقة، حتى يتم القيامبها.*​ 
*وعملية " شميدت"عملية حرارية ذاتية بمعنى أنها هي التي تقوم بإنتاجحرارتها بنفسها. ولهذا السبب تحديداً، فإن الجهاز المستخدم فيها لا يتجاوز في حجمه،واحداً على المئة من حجم أنظمة تحويل البخار، التي تتطلب قدراً أقل بكثير من الطاقةلاستخراج الهيدروجين من الإيثانول.*​ 
*ومن الإضافات الجديدة لطريقة شميدت أنهالا تساهم في التسخين الحراري لكوكب الأرض. فعندما يتم استخراج الهيدروجين منالإيثانول، واستهلاكه بعد ذلك في خلايا الوقود فإن نواتجه الفرعية، وهي ثاني أكسيدالكربون والماء، يتم امتصاصها من قبل محاصيل الذرة التي تتم زراعتها لإنتاج المزيدمن الإيثانول في الجو. والمحصلة النهائية لتلك العملية هي أنه يتم تماما تجنب حدوثأية انبعاثات لثاني أكسيد الكربون في الجو.*​ 
*وحول هذه النقطة يقول " شميدت": "أعتقد أن هذه الطريقة سوف تستخدم في المناطق الزراعية أولاً بعيداً عن شبكاتالطاقة في المدن. ومع ذلك، وبمرور الوقت، فإن كل منطقة من مناطق العالم سيكون لديهانظامها الخاص للطاقة من هذا النوع، مما سيوفر عليها بناء مصانع ضخمة لتوليدالطاقة0*​ 
*ويمكن إجراء تعديل على هذه العملية، بحيث تصبح صالحة للاستخدام فيالسيارات أيضاً خصوصاً إذا ما عرفنا أن أكبر عقبة تواجه تصنيع سيارات تعمل بطاقةالهيدروجين لا تتمثل في تقنية خلايا الوقود، ولكنها تتمثل في مدى القدرة على إنتاج،أو تخرين كميات كافية من الهيدروجين.*​ 
*"إذا ما كانوا سيستطيعون حقاً إنتاجالهيدروجين بطريقة فعالة من الإيثانول.. فإن ذلك سيمثل اختراعاً مهماً..". هذا مايقوله " جون دو سيسكو " الزميل بمعهد الدفاع البيئي في نيويورك ، والذي كتب بحوثاًعديدة حول تقنية استخدام خلايا الوقود في السيارات. *​ 
*ويضيف : "من أكبرالمشكلات التي تواجه السيارات التي تعمل بطاقة خلايا الوقود، تلك الخاصة بتخزينالهيدروجين في السيارة.. بيد أن البحث الذي قدمه شميدت وزملاؤه.. يوحي بأن هذاالعائق قد أصبح ممكنا حله".*​ 
*وعلى رغم السجال الدائر حول هذا الموضوع بينالجهات العلمية المختصة، فإن الكثيرين من الباحثين يأملون في أن يتم استخدامالهيدروجين في النهاية - وبعد التغلب على كافة العقبات - في توفير الطاقة التينحتاجها في المستقبل وذلك نظراً لما يتوافر له من مزايا لا تتوافر لأنواع الوقودالأخرى ومنها على سبيل المثال:*​ 
*-1 أنه غاز عديم اللون والطعم والرائحة،مسامي الشكل، يوجد في الظروف الطبيعية على كوكب الأرض.*​ 
*-2 أنه أكثر العناصرتوافرا في الكون حيث يشكل 90 في المئة تقريبا من الوزن الإجمالي له. كما أنه نادراما يوجد في صورة نقية نظراً لقابليته للاختلاط مع غيره من العناصربسهولة.*​ 
*3-أنه مصدر طاقة أكثر كفاءة من المصادر التقليدية. فكمية الطاقةالتي ينتجها الهيدروجين في وحدة الوزن الواحدة، تعادل ثلاثة أضعاف كمية الطاقةالمنتجة من وحدة وزن مماثلة لأي مصدر طاقة آخر، وتزيد هذه الكمية لتصل إلى سبعةأضعاف كمية الطاقة المستخرجة من الفحم.*​ 
*-4 أنه لا تنتج عن احتراق الهيدروجينأية انبعاثات لثاني أكسيد الكربون أو الكبريت في الجو. *​ 


*نتمنى لكم كل الفائدة ان شاء الله *

*.......................*

المصدر المجموعة الهندسية للأبحاث البيئية


----------



## احمد احمدو (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*اهداء للمنتدى والاخ صاحب الموضوع*

هذة بعض النمازج على الاستفادة من الهيدروجين​ 
وبتكاليف بثمن قليل جدااااااااااااااااااا​ 


[youtube]7A5fIwJKWMU[/youtube


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A5fIwJKWMU

كل التحية وعليكم البحث كنت اود تطوير الافكار ولاكن لضعف المكانيات المادية تحيا مصر​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (21 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية على هدا المجهود الجبار 
احنا بدنا جهاز يعطنا كمة كافية من غاز الهدروكسي او الهيدروجين لتشغيل المحرك اي محرك مهما كانت سعته


----------



## m_motlak (23 أكتوبر 2010)

دة من احسن المواضيع اللى لقيتها فى النتدى
وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة
والامانة فى النقل


----------



## Ind. Engineer (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود طيب ورائع وجبار ... الله يجزيك الخير ... ويعطيك العافيه ...


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (1 نوفمبر 2010)

العفو منكم يا اخواني 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس موهوب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي بحث شيق


----------



## ج.ناردين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بغاية الروعة
يعطيك الف عافية
دمت بخير


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس موهوب قال:


> مشكور اخوي بحث شيق


 
العفو أخي الكريم وبالتوفيق لك ان شاء الله 



ج.ناردين قال:


> بغاية الروعة
> يعطيك الف عافية
> دمت بخير


 

العفو منك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 


وشكراً لمروركم العطر


----------



## lord-1978 (12 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز مشكورعلى الموضوع الرائع


----------



## almalem (27 فبراير 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## power.boss_eng (29 مارس 2011)

بحث متكامل اكثر من رائع
سلمت يداكـ


----------



## MATHS (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## زياد العملة (17 نوفمبر 2011)

m_motlak قال:


> دة من احسن المواضيع اللى لقيتها فى النتدى
> وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة
> والامانة فى النقل


شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا..
الله يسلم هالايدين ..مشكووور


----------



## محمد 0 (22 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااا:75:


----------



## ناصر999 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي انس العزو بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه فيما لو اردنا انشاء محطة لاستخراج الهيدروجين من الماء بواسطة التحليل الكهربائي (الكهرباء من الشمس او الرياح)وهذا الغاز نريد ان نحوله الى سائل كما هو الحال في الغاز الطبيعي فما هي الخطوات العملية اللازمة لهذا المشروع وايضا هل هناك مثل هذه المحطة وقد قرانا ان باحث مصري قد استطاع ان يصنع اقطاب عالية الكفاءة في عملية التحليل فهل من الممكن ان نطلع على هذا البحث 
وشكرا


----------



## Ghiath alsaleh (26 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل
ان هذا الموضوع في غاية الاهمية ولكن اود لو تعمث بحثك اكثر في مجال الاندماج في ذرات الهيدروجين فالعلماء الى الآن حققو اندماج لذرات الهيدروجين ولكن لوقت غير كافي وهو ثانية واحدة فقط بطريقة تسخينة لدرجات حرارة عالية جدة تقدر بمئة الف درجة في حثل مغناطيسي
شكرا مرة اخرى وزادك الله علما


----------



## hadeelaa (3 مارس 2015)

شكرا لك


----------

